# Switches next to bed



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

My lamps are centered to the same height as the switches in the room.

I've only had one person ask me to install switches beside the bed, and did it to the same height of all other switches in the house.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a switch by the bed kind of guy. I like to reach over and easily turn on/off the light/fan. 

In a clients house, I don't like to guess. I like to know the size of the bed and night stand so I can land them right on.

It's somewhere around 30" high.

The height of the lamps would also change with the height of the bed/mattress, 24 to 30 inches above and just outside.


----------

